# Please help my sick betta :(



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi. I am having trouble with my one year old betta, Zo. He is usually swimming and making bubble nests. Now all he does is sleep. He has been laying at the bottom of his tank with his tail kind of curled under him. He darts up to get some air every once in a while and then just lets himself sink back to the bottom. I can tell he's struggling when he tries to swim, and it just hurts me to have to watch him like this. He doesn't have any swelling in his belly, so I'm not sure that he has swim bladder. I don't notice any ich like spots, although I did notice that above his pelvic fins (the very front fins on the bottom), it's becoming a little bit of a lighter color than the rest of him. I'm honestly not sure if I'm just now noticing this because I'm worried about him, or if it really did appear. It's not exactly white, but it isn't his rich blue color either. 

His water is at a constant 80 degrees Fahrenheit. I have fed him once a day up until now, with some skipping of days depending on what my schedule was like, although I would never skip more than a day at the most. I have ammonia strips which came back clear. I use Nestle Pure Life for all of his water changes, then add Start Zyme and Correct pH tablets. I just now on today's water change added 1/5 of a tablet of Ammonia Clear. His tank is 5 gallons, and I usually fill it up to about 3.5-4 gallons. He has plants and rocks and places to hide. He usually isn't like this, and I just don't know what else to do for him.

Any help is appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

His scales at the top look a little bit like they are starting to raise off of his body. I tried to take a picture of it


----------



## iKuroni (Dec 16, 2013)

Do you know how old he is roughly? His size and place of purchase so we can start narrowing this down.


----------



## iKuroni (Dec 16, 2013)

Although he may look young.. most Betta's in store's are past their prime, looking at those pictures It's hard to tell but he may be shedding his slime coat. I had an older male that I had grown attached to do this and he sadly passed away not long after..

We're all hoping that isn't the same scenario here.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

I got him around this exact time last year from Walmart. He has been about the same size since I got him. His fins have just grown and his color has gotten richer.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

He is doing worse now. He is laying almost completely on his side. He is having so much trouble getting around.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Is he bloated? Stand over the tank and look down at him. Are the scales on his sides raised (like a pinecone)?

I would start by adding Epsom salt. It's available at groceries and pharmacies (but not petstores). Look for 100% magnesium sulfate (or magnesium sulfate heptahydrate). 

Since he's in about 4 gal of water:
- Put some tank water in a cup.
- Stir in 4 teaspoons Epsom salt. Make sure the salt is completely dissolved.
- Slowly pour this into the tank over the course of 30 minutes, or longer.

If he's having trouble reaching the surface, lower the water level so he doesn't have to swim as far. Then put some plastic food wrap (Glad/Saran) over the top. This will increase the humidity level of the air, making it easier for him to breathe.

If his scales are pineconed, this is a condition called "Dropsy." It means that his internal organs aren't eliminating fluids and wastes quickly. The Epsom salt has a laxative and fluid reducing effect.

If he is NOT pineconing: Tomorrow - Leave him in the 1 tsp/gal Epsom salt solution for another day. Give us an update on his condition.

If he IS pineconing: Then tomorrow, do this: 
- Premix an Epsom salt solution. Use 3 of Epsom salt per gallon of fresh water. Add conditioner. Be sure the salt is completely dissolved.
- Do a 50% water change, using this premixed solution. 
(This will bring it up to 2 teaspoons Epsom salt/gal)

Also, how is his appetite? Does he want to eat? 
What *brand* of food do you feed him?


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello. From what I can tell, he isn't pineconeing. I picked up some aquarium salt last night and put some in his tank. Would this have the same effect as the epsom salt? I put about half a teaspoon in his tank because I wasn't sure how much to give him. I have lowered his water to about 2 gallons roughly. I also picked up Jungle's Lifeguard and put half of a tablet in his tank. 

Today is the second day it haven't fed him, but his appetite was okay. He would come to the surface when I would shake his food jar. I wasn't sure if I should feed him or not. His brand of food is Aqua Culture Color Enhancing Diet for Bettas. I also have Tetra freeze dried bloodworms. 

I looked for the two foods this forum usually suggests, but couldn't find them. My area is very limited, and I was surprised I was able to find the Lifeguard and aquarium salt. 

Thank you for your help


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

I just fed him two pellets to be sure that he would eat and he did. It took so coaxing but he did eat.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Zo is still laying at the bottom of his tank for the most part. I have noticed he is getting up to swim a little, but not much. He still curls his body when he's lying down and just let's himself float to the bottom of the tank a lot. I plan to put another half tablet of lifeguard in his tank tonight after I change about 25% of the water. I have been pre treating his water and leaving it in bowls so I can do quick water changes for him. 

I noticed his gills have a little discoloration to them on the outside. He has two stripes on both gills that are a light gray color. I don't think they're from ammonia burning or anything, I have tested his water and it's clear. Does anyone know what the discoloration could be?

I have also noticed his mouth is open most of the time. Is this normal? I can't really tell that he's breathing very hard, but I just know he's having difficulty somewhere. I just can't pinpoint it. 

I am still rooting for him and hoping he will pull through whatever this is. He's my buddy, and I am very attached. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Also, does anyone know how I can go about changing his water to take the aquarium salt out? I don't want to make him uncomfortable by trying to catch him and put him in his cup. I wanted to do a 100% water change and add Epsom salt instead. Should I? And how would I go about doing it since he's feeling bad?


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

With my sick boy, I just took the water down as far as I could without causing him distress (my turkey baster was good for that). However, in this case I'm not sure. I would probably cup him and change the water completely, but that's just me.

I DO think you really need to get him in water treated with epsom salt though. I would follow to the letter what LittleBlueFishlets said.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello. Thank you for your reply. I got his water changed and put Epsom salt in it tonight. He is still staying close to the bottom of his tank, but it is much cleaner. I am debating if I should continue with the Lifeguard tablets? I have held off on the glad wrap until I can be home to monitor him. I haven't been home so I've waited to do that part.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I've never used the Lifeguard tablets. I try to use natural methods until I'm sure of what I'm treating since a lot of the medications can be hard on their systems. 
I looked those tablets up and it appears that it's targeting external issues, whereas the epsom salt is for internal. If it was me, I'd just put him on just the epsom salt and see if there's improvement.

The gray around the gills - I'm guessing that color hasn't always been there? A few of my boys have something like that and it's just their coloring. Could you get a pic of that? I know they are extremely hard to photograph, but it helps to get a look at it.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you for looking it up. I looked it up when I got it, and I was worried about the mixed reviews it got, but as far as I could tell he didn't have any negative response to it. Although it wasn't very positive either, it might have just needed more time. I had been using it in case he might have had a fungus growing. I just wasn't sure. The gill coloring hasn't always been there and he had a little white discoloration under his mouth around his pelvic fins. It isn't directly around his mouth though. So that's what made me think maybe he needed the tablets for fungus prevention. He is still at the bottom of his tank, not moving much, but it is late so I'm trying to let him rest. I held off on the Lifeguard tonight to let the Epsom salt work alone. I will see how that goes before I try the Lifeguard again. 

I tried to get a good picture of him. I'm not sure if you'll be able to tell, but the light coloring behind his eyes is the gill discoloration I was talking about. I didn't want to disturb him too much, and he is at an awkward angle in his tank right now, so I can try again tomorrow. 

Thank you again for your reply, and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

In this picture, you can see his scales on his back are a little raised. They aren't pineconeing though. I have checked repeatedly for that. You can also see how he's just laying there, almost on his side


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

His scales do look a bit raised, but you're right, it doesn't look like pineconing, which is very good. How much of the epsom salt are you using?

You might also cover his tank or put him in a dark, quiet area. Apparently that calms them down. The less stress, the better. Unfortunately I have limited knowledge of betta sicknesses, so I don't really know how to proceed beyond this. In fact, I lost one of my boys on Monday to what I think turned into columnaris. Sakura8 helped me a lot with my boy, so you might PM her.

Otherwise, you may not get a lot of responses because of the holiday, but please keep updating this thread so we know how the little guy is doing. I hope he gets better!

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

I am using 1 teaspoon per gallon. Right now he is in about a gallon and a half so he can get to the surface easier. I have been keeping an eye to watch his scales closely. But the raising of his scales did start around the time he began to feel bad. Also, I will try to PM her tomorrow night more than likely. Thank you for the suggestion. I'm sorry to hear you lost your little man. It is so hard when you get attached to the little guys.

Thank you so much for your help. I am trying to do everything I can. I am open to any suggestions you might come across later on.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

He is not doing so good today. He is peeling, almost like sun burnt skin, and there is a white dot on his gill. It doesn't look fuzzy or like a grain of salt though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Sammy. I'm so sorry to hear your boy isn't feeling well. 

Looking at the pictures, he doesn't appear to be bloated although his scales are raising just ever so slightly. The peeling effect you're seeing sounds like it is most likely excess slime coat which a fish creates as its first defense against any illness but most notably external illnesses like parasites. 

Sometimes what happens with fish is that something like external parasites attack and weaken the fish so that a secondary bacterial infection sets in. This may be the case here as well. Ideally, before using any antibiotics when I'm not sure it's a bacterial problem, I'd like to try and treat for external parasites that may be the underlying cause of the problem. External parasites include invisible protozoa like costia, childonella, trichodina, and tetrahyema (forgive if I'm not spelling some of those right). They all create similar symptoms including excess slime coat, lethargy, clamping, loss of appetite, and heavy breathing. Some do cause itchiness which makes the fish dart and rub on things. They infest the gills and, if the infestation is bad enough, go internal and start to cause internal damage as well. They also leave open wounds where they bite the fish and these open wounds often develop secondary bacterial infections that also go internal. 

In this instance, because he's not bloated, I would actually either switch him to aquarium salt at 1 tsp per gallon OR just plain water without any salts at all. Epsom salt is great at removing fluids and helping to relieve constipation (a common problem in fish that causes bloating and dropsy symptoms) but it's only slightly effective at treating external parasites. AQ salt will work because most freshwater parasites cannot survive in saline waters.

I'm not really familiar with the active ingredient in LifeGuard but since you said you're in a limited area, my guess is you will have a hard time finding any other medications. You may want to continue with the LifeGuard to see if it has any effect. Otherwise, if you want, you can look for a product called Seachem ParaGuard online. This is a very good anti-parasite medication that I have used successfully (beware, it stains!). Another possible option is if you have a Walmart near you. Some Walmarts carry Mardel Quick Cure which will also be very effective. Actually, I think Quick Cure also stains. A third option is looking for Kordon Rid Ich or Rid Ich +. Both Quick Cure and Rid Ich contain formalin, one of the best ingredients to combat external parasites.

You can also PM me and I'm sure I can mail you some medication. 

I hope this advice helps. You've been getting great advice so far so you're in good hands. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello. Thank you so much for your reply. I have a few questions if you don't mind. 

Do I need to do a 100% water change before adding the aquarium salt? There is Epsom salt in his tank now.

If I do the water change, should I leave his rocks and plants out since the medicine stains? Or should I get a new tank to keep him in for medication purposes? 

Do I need to let his new water cycle for a certain period of time? I feel like I need to work quickly right now, but I am worried about his water cycling and him having good bacteria in his water. 

Should I leave the glad wrap over his tank?

Can I use the medicine and the salt at the same time?

Is the Nestle Pure Life water still okay to use? It's what I've used since I got him.

Should I be feeding him during all of this?

I think those are all of the questions I have for now. I am about to drive to a Petsmart a little outside of my town to see what I can find. 

Thank you very, very much


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

This is what I got at Petsmart. I am going to add his heater from his tank to this one plus his thermometer. I am going to let the water heat up then add the Rid Ich Plus. The salt is already in the new tank water. I'm worried about him becoming stressed during this move.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so glad Sakura replied. She is awesome!

Regarding your questions... I can answer a few. 

Do I need to do a 100% water change before adding the aquarium salt? There is Epsom salt in his tank now
-I would do a 100% change. I don't think it would hurt to have both, but if he doesn't need the epsom salt I don't see a need to leave him in it.

If I do the water change, should I leave his rocks and plants out since the medicine stains? Or should I get a new tank to keep him in for medication purposes? 
-A smaller, quarantine tank is ideal and much easier for water changes (though a pain to dose some of the medications). I've floated mine in the cups they come in when they were sick because they are easy to change the water and float in a larger tank since it's much easier to regulate the temperature in bigger tanks. 

Do I need to let his new water cycle for a certain period of time? I feel like I need to work quickly right now, but I am worried about his water cycling and him having good bacteria in his water. 
-All I do with mine is use tap water treated with Stress Coat (or any dechlorinator). However, if your tap water is high in ammonia, you might want to use a different water source. As far as I'm aware, you don't need to use special water otherwise. 

Should I leave the glad wrap over his tank? 
-Yes. From what I've read, it ups the humidity in the tank, which helps them. However, I don't think it will hurt if it's not there (if you get a different tank or use one of the cups)

Can I use the medicine and the salt at the same time?
-This I'm not sure of - I would wait for someone else's advice on it.

Is the Nestle Pure Life water still okay to use? It's what I've used since I got him.
-Like I said above, unless there's something wrong with your tap water, you can use that and something to remove the chlorine and heavy metals.

Should I be feeding him during all of this?
-Unless he starts bloating, I would keep feeding him. He needs nutrition if he's sick. The food that you picked up is great, too. That's what I feed my boys.

Poor little boy.  I really hope he gets better. It breaks my heart to see them suffering.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for answering my questions. I am currently waiting for his new tank to heat up. I have it completely set up other than that. I am going to add him to the new tank first, then add his medicine so he can get acquainted to the new tank.

It seems like I remember reading somewhere that you can usually use medicines and salts at the same time, but I have read so many things...it's hard to keep it all straight. 

Also, thank you for suggesting Sakura to me and for keeping up with my boy's updates. You have been a great help.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, Melodica, you're too sweet. *blush*

Sammy, in regards to the medicine, yes, you can use the medication AND the salt combined.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok great. I just put him in his new tank. He was VERY(!!!) stressed out at first. I have a towel covering his tank, and I turned out the light and left the room. I am going to give him an hour or two then give him the medicine. I noticed today that the peeling had come off of him at some point while I was asleep last night. 

Is it okay for him to eat while the medicine is in the tank?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, it's okay for him to eat. In fact, I encourage it! He'll need all his strength to fight off his illness.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

I am trying to get him to eat, but he is having trouble getting to the surface and just doesn't seem interested.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's what I'm afraid of. Keep trying. You're doing a great job with him so hang in there! *hugs*


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Should I put him in a small cup so he can eat?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Is the main reason he is not eating because he can't stay up at the surface long enough? Or do you think he would eat even if he could? If you think it's just because he can't stay up long enough, then you can certainly give the cup a try. It might be just what he needs. Or you can put some tall decor or plants in that he can rest on near the surface and feed him there. 

But if he's not even really trying to eat no matter what you do, then probably let him be and not stress him. It's up to you since you know him best.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

He tried to bite at a pellet but fell down before he could get it  it's so sad to watch.. I just don't know.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Go ahead and try the cup then but if he gets really stressed out by it and doesn't eat, then it might be best to leave him be. One thing you can try is using a toothpick or tweezers to submerge the pellet in the water closer to him.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

I tried the cup and he just won't eat. I guess I'm just going to put him back and try again tomorrow...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  Keep trying. That's all you can do.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you. I will keep trying. I am letting him rest now. I will give you an update tomorrow. It's just so hard to see him this way. I know it would be a lot worse though if I hadn't joined this forum to find advice. I really appreciate all of your help, and I know my Zo appreciates it too.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel. It hurt so much to see my boy that way, too. About all we can do is try treating them and keep them as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Zo seems worse today. I think the move to the cup last night really stressed him out. He isn't moving much at all, except when he goes up for air. I tried to feed him with tweezers this morning but I couldn't tell if he was eating or not. I also put three bottom feeder pellets in so maybe he will find and eat one. He is due for more medicine tonight, so I hope that can bring us some progress.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sammy87654 said:


> Zo seems worse today. I think the move to the cup last night really stressed him out. He isn't moving much at all, except when he goes up for air. I tried to feed him with tweezers this morning but I couldn't tell if he was eating or not. I also put three bottom feeder pellets in so maybe he will find and eat one. He is due for more medicine tonight, so I hope that can bring us some progress.


This is what happened with my Betta recently. He almost completely stopped swimming, started laying still (mostly on his side) with his mouth always open, and lost interest in food. I made repeated attempts to feed him, sometimes taking 10 or more minutes to try to coax him to eat, but even with the food right by his mouth within easy reach, he ignored it. After a week of watching him this way, I finally euthanized him. 

If he would have continued eating, or at least made an attempt at or shown interest in food, I would never have done that. But at almost 3 years old, I think he was just aged out and gave up. He had no physical or internal signs of illness that I could see.

I'm certainly not suggesting you do this with your fish, but at some point you may have to make the call. It's a very tough decision.

Keep us updated


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi. Thanks for your reply. I'm so sorry you had to go through that with your boy. I am trying everything I can to get Zo out of this funk, but I know it's been a really hard fight for him. 

I'm definitely sure I wouldn't be able to go through with euthanizing him, although I don't want that to be taken as me saying I want him to suffer. I'm just not strong enough to do that, I'm afraid. If anything, I would have to say my goodbyes and let someone else do it. 

I'm hoping he can pull through this though. My fingers are crossed, and I am dedicating as much time as possible to him. Again, I'm sorry about your boy.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

My poor little boy suffered for more than a week as a sore on his nose began to eat his face off. I thought about euthanizing him because it looked so painful, but after I began medications, I wanted to give him a chance to fight. He did fight, but unfortunately ended up with dropsy. After the pineconing started, he passed quickly. If he hadn't, I was going to euthanize him. 

Futbol, I'm so sorry for your loss and I understand what you did, especially since your boy was very old. But for most, I feel that we should give it our best effort as far as treatment before thinking about euthanization.

Hopefully your Zo will pull through and make a recovery. He's lucky to have such a caring owner. You've got our support!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you. You're right. Futbol did a very noble thing for their boy. I just couldn't. I hate that I may be put in that position though.

It's so hard to lose our little buddies. It's such a bad feeling to take good care of them and love them so much and bad things still happen to them.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sammy87654 said:


> Hi. Thanks for your reply. I'm so sorry you had to go through that with your boy. I am trying everything I can to get Zo out of this funk, but I know it's been a really hard fight for him.
> 
> I'm definitely sure I wouldn't be able to go through with euthanizing him, although I don't want that to be taken as me saying I want him to suffer. I'm just not strong enough to do that, I'm afraid. If anything, I would have to say my goodbyes and let someone else do it.
> 
> I'm hoping he can pull through this though. My fingers are crossed, and I am dedicating as much time as possible to him. Again, I'm sorry about your boy.


 
Thanks. It was VERY hard to do it. My 9 year old took it pretty hard-****** was her favorite. We wound up burying him in our yard, and my daughter used a little stone as a gravemarker.

If I could have had someone else do it, I would have done that in a minute! But it was either do it myself, or watch him suffer and starve to death, only to inevitably find him dead one morning. He was so thin and tiny, he almost didn't look like a Betta fish anymore towards the end. That's what happens when they don't eat and lose strength.

We're really rooting for your boy. We all know the feeling of deep attachment we get with these fish of ours. Just know your giving it your best shot, and giving him the best chance at pulling through. There's a lot of people that wouldn't go to some of the lengths that we do for our fish, and would give up too easily.

There's another person on this forum-I think her screen name is GBS. She's been nursing a sick fish that can no longer swim (but still eats) since August. I don't know how that fish is still alive, but she's gone to great lengths to help it. If you come across her posts, please read them. Really heartbreaking!

Continue to update us-we're rooting for you!!


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Melodica said:


> My poor little boy suffered for more than a week as a sore on his nose began to eat his face off. I thought about euthanizing him because it looked so painful, but after I began medications, I wanted to give him a chance to fight. He did fight, but unfortunately ended up with dropsy. After the pineconing started, he passed quickly. If he hadn't, I was going to euthanize him.
> 
> Futbol, I'm so sorry for your loss and I understand what you did, especially since your boy was very old. But for most, I feel that we should give it our best effort as far as treatment before thinking about euthanization.
> 
> Hopefully your Zo will pull through and make a recovery. He's lucky to have such a caring owner. You've got our support!


 
Thanks Melodica! Sorry about your boy too-you gave him your best care, and did all you could for him.

I think it's always best when they pass naturally from either illness or old age. I hope that that happens with my other 2 boys-I adore them both, and always worry about their health!! I never want to have to euthanize again!!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

futbol1 said:


> Thanks. It was VERY hard to do it. My 9 year old took it pretty hard-****** was her favorite. We wound up burying him in our yard, and my daughter used a little stone as a gravemarker.
> 
> If I could have had someone else do it, I would have done that in a minute! But it was either do it myself, or watch him suffer and starve to death, only to inevitably find him dead one morning. He was so thin and tiny, he almost didn't look like a Betta fish anymore towards the end. That's what happens when they don't eat and lose strength.
> 
> ...




I looked around to see if I could find her posts, but I couldn't. I would love to read them if you come across any again. What an inspiration. I know that must be so hard, but I'm interested to know what she does to help him. I really hope my Zo doesn't get to that point, although if he did, I know I would be willing to nurse him to the best of my ability. 

I am so glad I joined this forum. The people here are so caring and compassionate about their fish. I really don't know of many fish enthusiasts in my area, so it's nice to see others that care as much as I do.

Thank you for your support. Zo and I will keep fighting!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Zo had his second day of Rid Ich Plus. He is still just floating, not swimming. He only moves when he comes up for air. I tried to feed him with tweezers about four different times today for about 30 minutes to an hour each time. 

The last time I tried I felt him tugging on the food. I tried to use the Betta Buffet pellets I got him, but he didn't seem too interested in them. He spit it back out. I would like to feed him the food he's used to, but the pellets are so tiny, the tweezers can't really hold them. They just fall out and sink to the bottom. I have some bottom feeder shrimp pellets that I tried last. They're long and fatter, so they're easier to hold in the tweezers. I soaked them in the water for a little bit, then held them up to his mouth. He usually would lunge at his food when he would eat, almost jumping out of the water. He tried to do that tonight with the tweezers, so that gives me hope. I honestly couldn't tell if he actually ate anything, but I'm hoping he at least got a bite or two out of something I tried to give him.

Thanks everyone for your support. If you have any suggestions for things I should do, I would be more than happy to hear them.

Currently, I am doing 25% water changes before I put in 15 drops of Rid Ich Plus. I'm pre treating each gallon of water and letting it sit in a bowl to reach room temperature, then I scoop that water out to add to his tank when I do the water changes. I'm still adding a teaspoon of Aquarium Salt to the water too.

Also, as far as the food that has been sinking to the bottom when I try to feed him... Should I try to get it out? I don't have a vacuum I could use, so I'm really not sure how I could go about getting it off of the bottom of the tank. I tried to scoop out as much as I could, but the rocks are in the way, and it really spooks him when I move them around.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I generally use bare bottom quarantine tanks so I can see if there's any poo and easily clean up uneaten food (as it leads to poor water quality). A turkey baster works great for that. You should be able to use that with minimal stress even if your tank has some pebbles in the bottom. The sell "betta" versions of the basters, but they're expensive and the one from the cooking section of the dollar store does the same job.

So, short answer, yes, I would clean it if you can get a baster or something to do it with minimal stress. 

I'm still pulling for you guys!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Okay, great. I will pick one of those up. Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Zo is still about the same. I am trying my best to feed him with the tweezers. Sometimes he takes interest, sometimes not. I'm continuing his medicine and water changes daily. He is usually hanging around in the corners of the tank or on his heater, just sort of suspended in the water, with his head facing upward. I've also seen him laying on his betta hammock a few times. He moves less and less, and I can tell he's getting weaker, but his medicine has improved the peeling "skin" and some of the discoloration I was seeing on his scales. However, I'm starting to notice that his color is becoming paler which I assume is from him feeling bad/getting weaker. 

Thanks everyone for your support for Zo and I. I'll continue to update on his progress.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sammy87654 said:


> I looked around to see if I could find her posts, but I couldn't. I would love to read them if you come across any again. What an inspiration. I know that must be so hard, but I'm interested to know what she does to help him. I really hope my Zo doesn't get to that point, although if he did, I know I would be willing to nurse him to the best of my ability.
> 
> I am so glad I joined this forum. The people here are so caring and compassionate about their fish. I really don't know of many fish enthusiasts in my area, so it's nice to see others that care as much as I do.
> 
> Thank you for your support. Zo and I will keep fighting!


Sammy-I bumped that thread from GBS about her ongoing Betta fish struggle. The thread is titled "Betta throwing up food". It's on the first page of Betta fish diseases and emergencies. Check it out before it gets bumped backwards again.

How's Zo doing now?


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

I found it. Thank you for doing that. I'm interested to read about some of the things she does to help her betta. You're right, the posts are very sad to read. It does give me hope though that I can be this type of owner to Zo as well. 

He is doing as well as he can be, I guess. I can tell he's feeling very weak. I am just letting him rest and trying to check on him periodically. I am giving him another dose of Rid Ich soon and crossing my fingers. He has been such a fighter. 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

No problem! Sometimes it helps to see what other people are trying for their sick fish. You never know what might work for yours.

I'm dealing with a sudden onset of tailbiting now from my younger Betta. This is something totally unexpected and difficult to cure once they start, so I'm doing a lot of research myself and trying to find answers. Amazing what we do for these little things!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope Zo is doing okay! If he's still eating, even sometimes, that's a good sign.

Futbol, I think a couple of mine might be tail biting. It's kind of ironic that the two that are tail biting have a lot less fin than one of my others that doesn't. These fish - they all certainly have personality! If you find anything that works, let me know. 

And I agree, the things we do for them. I know a lot of people would say "it's just a fish", but they are pets just like a dog or cat. Losing them is just as hard.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Melodica said:


> I hope Zo is doing okay! If he's still eating, even sometimes, that's a good sign.
> 
> Futbol, I think a couple of mine might be tail biting. It's kind of ironic that the two that are tail biting have a lot less fin than one of my others that doesn't. These fish - they all certainly have personality! If you find anything that works, let me know.
> 
> And I agree, the things we do for them. I know a lot of people would say "it's just a fish", but they are pets just like a dog or cat. Losing them is just as hard.


I just got back from the petstore with some new things to try for my tailbiter, one of which is a larger bowl for more swimming space. (I have a separate thread "Just returned from 2 day trip-tailbiting?" in fish diseases and emergencies-check that out for my updates about this!) I don't want to intrude off-topic on Sammy's thread here about little Zo! I feel bad!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey guys! I don't mind. I think we all just want to help our babies, no matter which thread we're on, so it really doesn't bother me.  I hope you're able to figure out something to do with your little ones. I have never had a tail biter, but I have been reading a lot about them on here. I'm honestly very surprised Zo isn't a tail biter because his tail is so long and fans out pretty big. If I see anything while I'm researching, I'll post it on here for you. 

We sure do do a lot for them. When Zo first started to get sick, and I was so upset, I would say, "I know he's just a fish, but he's really important to me," and things like that. But you are both so right. They are more than "just a fish." They become just as active in our lives as any cat or dog would. I'm just a sucker for any animal, they all tug on my heart the same. I'm glad there are other people who can relate.

Zo is still very tired today. I have noticed he has a ton of bubbles in his tank, like gas in the water(?). I think that's what I read it could be. Could this be from his medicine or am I doing something wrong? I've never had this problem before.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sammy87654 said:


> Hey guys! I don't mind. I think we all just want to help our babies, no matter which thread we're on, so it really doesn't bother me.  I hope you're able to figure out something to do with your little ones. I have never had a tail biter, but I have been reading a lot about them on here. I'm honestly very surprised Zo isn't a tail biter because his tail is so long and fans out pretty big. If I see anything while I'm researching, I'll post it on here for you.
> 
> We sure do do a lot for them. When Zo first started to get sick, and I was so upset, I would say, "I know he's just a fish, but he's really important to me," and things like that. But you are both so right. They are more than "just a fish." They become just as active in our lives as any cat or dog would. I'm just a sucker for any animal, they all tug on my heart the same. I'm glad there are other people who can relate.
> 
> Zo is still very tired today. I have noticed he has a ton of bubbles in his tank, like gas in the water(?). I think that's what I read it could be. Could this be from his medicine or am I doing something wrong? I've never had this problem before.


Are all the bubbles on the water's surface? My fish do that too-I don't think it's anything to worry about. Does look alarming though.

Yes, my biter also has (had!) beautiful, long fins too! Maybe he just hated to have them in his way while swimming, and decided to give himself a 'haircut', lol!!

Glad Zo is hanging in there:-D


----------



## lapetiterachel (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Sammy87654,

How is Zo?

I posted a message yesterday about my Betta, Blue Sharkie, but just came across your post this morning. It seems like our Betta's have similar symptoms.

Mine just sits at the bottom of his bowl. He sinks instead of floating and seems to have trouble swimming. He is sometimes interested in food and sometimes not. His color is also faded/dark.

Is this like what is going on with Zo? Has anything helped yet?

I am going to try a few of the things that were suggested here. 

If you see any results with your little Betta, can you please let me know?

Thank you!

Rachel


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Rachel. I'm sorry your little guy isn't feeling well. Zo and Blue Sharkie's symptoms do sound very similar. 

I can't really say that anything has "helped" yet, but there are a few things that have definitely made him more comfortable. 

Be sure you get a heater if you don't have one already. Right now I have a heater plus a heating pad under Zo's tank. His tank stays around 80 degrees Fahrenheit constantly. When it gets around 83-85, I turn the heating pad off for a little while. 

Lowering the water level really does help. Zo has had a lot easier of a time getting up for air in his one gallon of water. It also helps dosing wise because usually most things are one teaspoon per gallon. 

Make sure you do at least 25% water changes daily. I have been pretreating Zo's water and leaving it in big bowls/buckets so that I can quickly change out his water. I put all of the chemicals needed in the water and just let it sit out until I'm ready for it. You could try the aquarium salt like a few mentioned here, but don't continue it for very long. I've read that it can cause bouyancy issues. I'm going to stop Zo's salt treatments after I run out of this last batch of treated water. 

Try a Betta Hammock. Zo has never used/seen one until just recently, but he seems to like it now. Just be sure you keep an eye on how close it is to the top of the water. I've had to adjust Zo's a few times because he has stuck himself out of his water. It makes it even easier for him to surface for water, and it seems like a good resting place for him. I wish I had gotten him one much sooner. I got Zo's on a small end cap of an isle at Petsmart for $3.99. 

The Rid Ich Plus has really helped. As far as Zo's coloring goes, a lot of the areas I was worried about have mostly gone away. Now he is just paler in some spots, but I assume it's a combination of his stress and age. 

Saran Wrap really helps also, and helps heat the tank up pretty quickly as well. Lately I have been using an old beach towel to cover Zo's tank. It has the same effect from what I can tell. It makes it easier to check on him without disturbing him much. Just make sure it doesn't touch the water. I've been really cautious about that. I may just be paranoid though, I would just worry the towel could start to soak up the water. Also, darkness has helped. I try to keep my lights out as much as possible. 

Try the tweezer feeding method. It takes some time, and at times it's made me want to just cry my eyes out for my little buddy, but it really is the best you can do for him. If you're having trouble with the pellets like I had, try a bottom feeder food. I will have to get back to you on what brand I have. Basically you just want anything that's longer and fatter. It makes it easier to hold, and you can just stick it out to his mouth. Keep trying even on the days he doesn't eat. If he just refuses, take a break and come back later. Zo has gotten a little more comfortable with eating from the tweezers because I've kept at it even when he seems uninterested. 

This maybe a given, but honestly the best treatment I feel you can give him at this point is love and care. I have checked on Zo constantly, talked to him, sat with him. That's when you know you're doing everything you could possibly do. And it really pays off to see them swim around for a little while. 

I'll go try to find your thread so I can stay updated on you guys. I'm glad you found my thread. Everyone on here has been so helpful, and I'm sure any of them would be willing to help you also. 

I really hope Blue Sharkie feels better. I know how hard it is. If you have any other questions let me know or anyone else on my thread. They have been a great support system to me. I'm rooting for you and Blue Sharkie!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

futbol1 said:


> Are all the bubbles on the water's surface? My fish do that too-I don't think it's anything to worry about. Does look alarming though.
> 
> Yes, my biter also has (had!) beautiful, long fins too! Maybe he just hated to have them in his way while swimming, and decided to give himself a 'haircut', lol!!
> 
> Glad Zo is hanging in there:-D



Yes, they are all on the surface and it really does look alarming. I've even popped a few because they've gotten so huge and he just sits under them. I'm not sure if I should have done that or not! 

How is your little one doing?


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sammy87654 said:


> Yes, they are all on the surface and it really does look alarming. I've even popped a few because they've gotten so huge and he just sits under them. I'm not sure if I should have done that or not!
> 
> How is your little one doing?


Yes, sometimes the bubbles can get pretty big. Again, don't be alarmed. I think if they were anything to worry about, someone would have mentioned it to both of us by now!!

My tailbiter, Cosmo, is doing better. I'm anxious to start seeing fin re-growth, but I know that will take a few weeks. So far, no new biting, thankfully. I check him multiple times a day, and I'm praying he doesn't start up again. He's in his new 2 gallon bowl, and seems unfazed that he has more swimming space, LOL!

I'll be very worried the next time we go away wondering what I'll come home to. I'm hoping our leaving him alone for a few days with no food or attention isn't going to be the culprit with the biting.

Your taking such great care of Zo! Can you post a pic of him? You are an amazing caregiver! I just told GBS the same thing in her thread-you two are in similar situations with your fish, and really going to great lengths caring for them!!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

This is Zo currently. He mostly just rests like this in this spot or in the corners of his tank. I've had to move his heater and thermometer because he likes to squeeze in the corner behind them, and I'm afraid he will get stuck. You can also see the bubbles I was talking about in this picture. 



This is a little closer up. You can see his scales have mostly stopped peeling and raising. I feel so bad for the little guy. He just looks like he feels bad to me. I'm not sure if they have different facial expressions, but I guess I can just tell because I used to see him when he was happy. 



Sorry about this one! I can't get it to rotate. I assume because it's such a big picture.
This is our current set up. Excuse the mess! I'm a frantic mama to a sick little boy, so things have been a bit disheveled lately. I have dedicated the back corner of my room to him, with the exception of the air filter, vacuum, Christmas tree, and random notebooks that I thought I lost. 

We are still kicking tonight. He has mostly just been resting, changing spots periodically. This morning when I fed him, it didn't take as long as usual. The same thing happened yesterday. He responded a little quicker this time. 

I appreciate your kind words. I am trying all I can for Zo, and I think (or would LIKE to think) that he knows that. It has been hard to keep pushing myself because it makes me so sad, but I want to make him as comfortable as I can. Maybe one day he can feel good enough to swim around again, that's my hope. 

I did have one question that I PMed Sakura about. I read on GBS's thread about how she is using API's General Cure. Should I try this with Zo? I'm really not very sure where to go at this point. I feel like the Rid Ich has helped some, but if he's experiencing internal problems, it wouldn't be able to help that. What do you think?


----------



## bettaqb9 (Dec 31, 2013)

poor thing! ;(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The bubbles you see at the surface are likely from him breathing air. Sometimes when a betta is really weak, he can only stay at the surface just long enough to literally grab a mouthful of air, like a big gasp, and then he sinks again. This can leave lots of little bubbles at the surface. It's not a bad sign per se but it's not a good sign either. Mostly, it just means he's really weak right now. But that can change if we can help him get rid of everything that is plaguing him right now.

You're doing a great job with him so hang in there!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you, Sakura. I appreciate your advice. That makes sense about the bubbles in his water. I was worried it might be gas in his water. I read that somewhere and that it could cause them stress. I'm glad that's not the case though. I want him to be as comfortable as possible.

Happy New Year everyone from Zo and I


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

bettaqb9 said:


> poor thing! ;(


Yes  he isn't doing so well, but he is fighting, and I am too. 

Btw - cute guinea pigs! I used to have one when I was younger. I'm too allergic to have one now. They are sweet little things though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Gas bubble disease usually happens when cold water is added to warm water and it causes nitrogen gas bubbles, or when cold water is made to heat up too fast. The fish can get the bubbles into its system through its gills and the bubbles then attach to surfaces inside the body, like the fins or often the eyeballs. It can cause some discomfort but the bubbles dissipate.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh, that makes sense now. Thanks, Sakura. I was really worried about that, but I feel like his water has been at good temperatures, so hopefully he isn't having that problem. 

I am going to do a 100% water change in a few hours. I am waiting until about the same time that I would usually dose him of his medicine. 

I went to Petsmart today, and they were sold out of API's General Cure, but I was told that they should get a new shipment in on Saturday. If not, I am going to try to overnight some for Zo. Is there any place that might be better than Petsmart to order and overnight it? Their overnight shipping is $21, bringing the total to $35. Is this a good deal? He is worth every penny, so I'm fine with spending whatever I need to, I just want to make sure I shouldn't be ordering from somewhere better and getting a better deal.

Also, I've noticed his water really smells bad and it's so humid. Is this his medicine maybe? I'm doing water changes everyday, but it still smells bad, and the water almost feels like it's steaming whenever I put my hand close to it to change out the water or try to feed him. Any idea what could be going on?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It could be the medication making the water smell. The humidity is good though. Because bettas do breathe surface air, having warm and moist air makes it easier for them. It's more like their native environment. 

Hmm. Amazon.com has General Cure as well but overnight shipping is approximately the same price unless you are a Prime member, in which case it is free 2 day shipping or $3.99 per item for one day shipping. www.drsfostersmith has it on sale for $7.99 but 2-4 day expedited shipping is $22.98. I think any time you use overnight shipping, it's going to cost quite a bit.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am going to look for Zo's medicine tomorrow, so hopefully it will be there. If not, I will be doing the overnight shipping. 

I had a question regarding filters. Do you think it's necessary at this point to get him one? He has never had one before. I just wasn't very knowledgeable about them, and the first filter I tried to use killed the betta I had before him. The fish died almost instantly after I put him in, he was extremely stressed. (Could also have been due to water conditions, etc... Although, it was cycled and heated.. Still confused and sad about that.) So, basically my question is, should I get a filter? And if so, what should I get since he's in a gallon of water? 

Thanks


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I wouldn't get a filter for only a gallon of water. As long as you stay up on his water changes, you should be fine. I honestly wouldn't have a filter on anything smaller than 5 gallons - not with a betta.

Edited to add: Also with a lot of the medications you have to remove the carbon from filters anyway or it will take the medication out of the water.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Okay, thanks Melodica! I was just concerned with him starting General Cure soon and how his oxygen would be.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Here are some update pictures of Zo.


So sorry about the rotation issues. I tried to rotate them on my computer and on Photobucket. They look fine on my computer, but when I post the links, they are not rotated correctly. This is my Photobucket user page if it would help to look at them from there: http://s842.photobucket.com/user/samshidingacc/profile/



This picture really concerns me. It's hard to make out, but his scales are sticking out around his body now. It doesn't look like pineconing to me, though, not like I've seen pictures of when I googled Dropsy. 



In this picture you can see some of his discoloration around his eye and gill. You can also see a little bit of his scale rising.



This is his gill on the other side. It protrudes slightly. It has always stuck out a little more than his other one, but I didn't think anything of it until recently. I guess that since he seemed fine, it didn't alarm me. Now, I'm worried about what it could be.



You can see his gill protruding again. Also the discoloration around the eyes. My poor, sweet boy. He just looks so sick


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

Poor little boy. I know exactly how you feel. I went through the exact same thing with my little guy. It tore me up because he looked so pitiful. I know that Zo appreciates everything you're trying to do for him. 

I'm using my phone to look at this so I can't see incredibly well, but his scales do look somewhat raised but not bad. I'm no expert but he doesn't look like my boy did with raised scales right before he died or the pics I've seen of dropsy so that's good. He seems to be a tough little guy, so hopefully he'll pull through!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi everyone. I went to Petsmart today to look for Zo's medicine that I was going to try, API General Cure. After waiting for the manager to check in the back, searching around the store, and waiting some more... They still couldn't find any for me. 

So, after searching for myself a little, I found Tetra's Parasite Guard. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23589

It contains some of the active ingredients that General Cure does. Active Ingredients: Praziquantel, Dflubenzuron, Metronidazole and Acriflavin

Should I still order General Cure? Or try this? I got in just in case I needed to start treatment immediately with Zo. 

He seems to be about the same in his clean water. His scales are raising slightly, but still not pineconing. I have tried looking all over Google about Dropsy and if it was possible for Zo to have it without swelling. He is not bloating at all, so I feel like Dropsy isn't the case, but I'm confused as to why his scales are raising. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I've never used the Parasite Guard. I'd probably order the General Cure either way. Even if you get the other and try it, having the GC on hand is always good. Sakura will be able to shed more light on the effectiveness or which one you can/should use.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi Melodica. I definitely want to have the General Cure, you're right. The manager at Petsmart told me to try back Monday, which I'm going to do. I'm going to wait tonight and tomorrow to see if I hear anything from Sakura about what I should do, that way I can base what kind of shipping I should select for it. The soonest it can get here as of right now is Wednesday, but I have seen a few websites that say you can call the store to request quicker delivery, so if I have to do that, I will. 

Thanks for your reply and for checking on my little guy so often. The support really helps!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

I think I am going to try a dose of the Parasite Guard, since I know it has some of the things I need from the General Cure. It will last up to 48 hours, which will be around the same time that the General Cure would come. I just feel like I am running low on time at this point. I checked him a few minutes ago, and it looked like his slime coat was coming off again or something to that extent, and he just looks so darn pale and sick. He sat in a completely clean tank all of today, so I am going to try the Parasite Guard now. 

Any other advice is welcomed and appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess it can't hurt. I just hope all the medications don't damage his kidneys. I think that's part of what happened to my little guy. For a bit of reference on the raised scales, I posted a couple of pics of my boy. This was after he'd been on medication for about 10 days. He passed that night.  It's sad that the cure is sometimes what kills them. Is he eating at all?

Definitely keep us updated. I'm rooting for you and little Zo!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

That is exactly what my poor Zo is looking like. You're right. I need to be careful with all of his medications. I really hope he doesn't have much damage from them either. I just put a tenth of a tablet in his tank, and I'm going to monitor him for a while. It makes me so sad to see your little guy like that. I wish love were enough to make them feel better! 

Oh, and yes! Zo IS eating. He has begun to respond well to the feeding with tweezers. I feel him jump and bite at the food. He is a strong little guy. I make sure he takes at least 2-3 bites before I remove the food. 

Thanks so much for all the support!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I wish that love and care was enough too! Fish are so much harder to treat for illness than other pets. No, the others can't talk either, but you can take them to a vet who can usually figure out the problem. We just have to guess and hope that we're treating the right way.

Honestly, I'd been looking at my poor little Eclipse's mouth/nose so much that I didn't notice the bloating or the raised scales until I posted those pics and Sakura pointed it out. I don't know if the medication caused the problem or if it was whatever was wrong with him. I cried so much about it - it's so hard to watch.

It's GREAT that Zo is still eating! I get the most scared when they stop showing interest in food. Hopefully he will keep doing so to give him strength to fight off whatever this is. 

And you are welcome!  I know it helps when you have support.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

It is very, very hard to watch. I feel so bad for him. I just want him to feel better. 

I fed him a bottom feeder pellet soaked in a little bit of the Parasite Guard. He, surprisingly, ate it. I read that ingestion of the medicine could help a little, but I was so hesitant to put very much in the water to soak the food, so I don't really know how much he got. 

You're right about the fish being so much harder to treat. It would be so much easier if I could just take him to a fish doctor and let them figure out exactly what's wrong and fix him. Why hasn't that profession been invented or pushed yet?!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

Great that he's eating. Another one of my sick boys wouldn't eat during treatment, so I couldn't get the medication in to him that way (which was supposedly the best way). I fought so hard for that little guy - he got better, began eating again and then relapsed for no reason a couple of weeks later and died. Makes me understand the feeling doctors get when they lose a patient - on a smaller scale, of course.

I think there aren't fish doctors because too many people think "they're just fish, easily replaceable and they have no feelings." They don't understand that a lot of fish have unique personalities and while they may be cheap to replace physically, once you've lost your heart to them, it's impossible to replace them emotionally.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Poor little guy  I know that must have been so tough to see him get better and then go through it all again. I'm so sorry  I can only imagine... That probably is the way a lot of doctors feel. It's hard to sit and see them go through a rollercoaster of sickness and health like that. It's so darn frustrating too because all you want is to just FIX! them! 

I kind of felt like that for a while about fish. I would lose one, be sad for a while, but then just replace it and think nothing of it. Now, I see it very differently. Zo has taught me that. I guess so many people just don't see them as "pets" because you can't cuddle them and play with them in the same way. That's what's so cool about fish to me though! They can still capture your heart without all of that!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope Zo will get better. I love my bettas and i considerate them as my pets. I have bettas for a little longer than 7 years. I did get used to them to die because i was buying a lot of them. I bought about 30 bettas for other people and i have 10 on my own . Of course with this amount i had bettas died on me. Its sad and i try to help them the best i can. But i had to learn how to fight my emotions and stay well, and calm after i cry a little. Because i want to make sure that i am ready for another one. Some people afraid to get another betta which is i think sad. We can give love and live to those that we take from the store. If we don't buy them then those beauty will die in the dirty water. I think with any pet we always expecting them to get sick earlier or later. We know they have a good life with us . We try to help them the best we can.But if they die i always ready to rescue and give life, and love to another pet, not matter if it fish or dog , or any other live creature.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

You are so, so right, Anhel. That is an extremely good way to look at it. I am feeling a lot like that lately - that it is going to be really hard for me to get a new betta. But, you really put it in good words, that we are saving them from their dirty cups and helping them so much in the long run. It may be hard, but I know I will be getting more bettas in the future. For now, I want to focus on Zo, but I know that now I am so much more prepared to rescue bettas later on from places like Walmart and Petsmart. 

Thanks so much for your post. It really helps me to put things into perspective. Zo _has_ had a really good life here with me, and I'm so happy I saved him from sitting around in a little cup for his whole life.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You doing good job, and i just want you to know that he is not in pain. I really did research a lot to find out if they feel pain, and they don't feel pain like we are, and they don't feel bad about themselves. Animals are quite adaptable, they generally get used to and accept a situation, unlike people they not not feel sorry for themselves they tend to just accept the way things are. 

One tip though , i would always try to rescue healthy betta . I know how bad we feel about sick bettas left behind, but i learned hard way that if you leave healthy betta in the store, it will get sick soon. At least in the stores i go to. So always save the healthy one. And if any one ever rescue sick betta always make sure you don't cross-contaminate anything between sick one and healthy one.
Keep us updated about Zo


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you, Anhel. I really worried a lot about that. I just don't want him to feel bad, but it makes me feel so much better to know he isn't suffering.

I will definitely be looking for healthy bettas later on, and maybe I can get more than one someday. I think Zo might be a little jealous right now if I got more than just him. He is used to being an only child 

I will keep you updated on Zo. Lately, there is not much of an update  Mostly just that he is barely moving at this point. He barely even responds when I feed him, but he does eat a little at least.

Thanks for your concern!


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

How is Zo doing? I hope he's better!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I was thinking to check on you guys too


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Checking in here too! How's Zo doing? (Hello Melodica and ANHEL!)


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm sorry to have not updated. I am back in school and the start of the semester has been hectic to say the least. 

I'm sad to say that Zo passed away today. I came back to my room to check on him and tell him good morning and he was already gone. I feel the worst though because I was so exhausted last night that I didn't get to tell him goodnight like usual. So it could have happened last night, I'm not sure. We buried him outside my bedroom window so I can always keep his memory close. I've been prepared for this day for a while now, but I'm sad that it finally had to happen. 

Thank you all so much for your concern and help through all of this. I really appreciate it and feel so much more prepared now because of everything I've learned. I haven't cleaned out Zo's tanks yet, but I plan to soon and get them going again so I can bring some more little guys into my life. Maybe I can save one now that I have more knowledge of bettas.  it'll take some time before I can get a new betta, but there's a new Petco opening in my area soon, so I think that's where I'll start. 

Have a great day everybody and thanks again! I'll definitely be around and keeping up with things. 

Sammy


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about poor little Zo.  You did all you could for him. He was very lucky to have you taking care of him. I'm sure he knew how much you loved him.

Definitely keep in touch! I don't frequent the forums very often, but I do check on occasion and I'd love to hear about any new little guys when you're ready for them.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks so much Melodica. I appreciate how much time you've put in to checking on Zo. I'll be sure to post pictures when I get things going again.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Zo. The two of you put up a great fight and you did so much for him. Good luck when you get a new betta.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Sakura. I really appreciate all of your input and help. I would have been clueless without your advice.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Sammy, so sorry to hear about Zo.
I wasn't one on here that offered you much advice, but I was extremely impressed by your efforts to save your fish and followed your posts and updates. It was very touching.

Good luck with School, (are you going for Nursing, by any chance? You'd make a great one!!) and definitley let us know when you get some new Bettas!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey Futbol! Thanks for your post. Your encouragement really helped me a lot during all of this so thank you. I really appreciate it. 

Thanks! I'm actually in pre med. I plan to go to medical school for OBGYN, but it's still up in the air. I would love to be a veterinarian, but I have allergies and I'm not sure I could ever euthanize an animal. I'm so tender hearted! 

Thanks again for your concern for my Zo. I hope he's swimming around and feeling better where ever he is now.


----------



## futbol1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow-good for you!!!

I could tell by your posts that you are a very nurturing and kind-hearted person, and would do well in a profession working with and helping people. That's why Nursing was the first thing that came to mind!! You'd be great with animals too, but I hear you about the allergies-I'm allergic to certain animals too, and as a result I don't own any pets. My 9 year old is allergic too, and she desperately wants a pet. So it's hard to be an animal lover and deal with all the sneezing! 

That's why fish are working for us at the moment, LOL!

I check back on here periodically, so good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Sammy, sorry for Zo. He had a happy life and now swimming under the Rainbow bridge. Good luck with school! Let us know when you get a new gay


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

futbol1 said:


> Wow-good for you!!!
> 
> I could tell by your posts that you are a very nurturing and kind-hearted person, and would do well in a profession working with and helping people. That's why Nursing was the first thing that came to mind!! You'd be great with animals too, but I hear you about the allergies-I'm allergic to certain animals too, and as a result I don't own any pets. My 9 year old is allergic too, and she desperately wants a pet. So it's hard to be an animal lover and deal with all the sneezing!
> 
> ...



I had considered nursing at first, but I think I would enjoy being able to call the shots more, lol! I'm glad I'm able to project that aura to people - hopefully, in the future, my patients will feel that from me too 

I'm also allergic to certain animals. Cats and guinea pigs are the worst for me. Have you looked into maybe a hypoallergenic dog for your 9 year old? I have a Maltese, Shih Tzu mix and she doesn't shed or cause any problems for my allergies. Fish are definitely the go to pet though, especially for us with allergies. They have personalities too, and so many people fail to realize that! 

Take care and I look forward to keeping in touch!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

ANHEL123 said:


> Hi Sammy, sorry for Zo. He had a happy life and now swimming under the Rainbow bridge. Good luck with school! Let us know when you get a new gay



Thank you Anhel  I like the idea of Zo swimming under the Rainbow Bridge. I will keep that in mind when I'm feeling sad and missing him. Thank you for your support and keeping in touch. 

I look forward to showing you a new little guy (or maybe even a girl!) sometime in the future!


----------

